# gravley two wheeled tractor won't start!



## tractor9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello,
I just purchased a model L202 gravley two wheeled tractor. I cannot get it to start. 

Replaced:

Spark plug
Head gasket seal
down draft tube
cleaned air filter
cleaned piston head
cleaned valves and valve seats
Cleaned out the carburetor 
Changed the oil

please help! any input is appreciated! With all i have done, the tractor won't even try to start. No sputtering or anything.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum........Timing? Have you checked that?


----------



## tractor9 (Aug 29, 2011)

No, I haven't checked the timing. How would I do that?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

DO you have spark?


----------



## tractor9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes it has spark

Since beginning post I've:
-installed new spark plugs
-took off carburetor, cleaned and adjusted float as it floods real easy
-cleaned contacts up on the magneto
-took off the muffler, cleaned it up and made a new gasket for it

Been trying to start with an electric drill motor and did get it to backfire once but nothing since then. 
Still haven't figured out how to check the timing, any ideas? As I've never owned a Gravely before.


----------

